# Google- Understanding Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Onlymyhealth



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Onlymyhealth
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Understanding Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*Onlymyhealth*
The medical condition comprises abdominal discomfort as well as plain along with altered bowel habits that are either faltered or altered in nature. *Irritable bowel syndrome* is not so fatal as to be life-threatening. Also, it does not trigger other *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

